# DIY Canopy Help



## lakai536 (May 24, 2006)

I made a diy canopy with a 96 watt power compact 50/50 lighting system. After plugging it in and running it for about an hour or so i noticed the top of the canopy wood was hot. It is nessesary to install a fan, i have a piece of arcrylic in between the water and the lighting system and im hoping that the water is not being heated up too much. is it nessesary for me to install a fan? here are some pics.



















ps: the black and red thing on the left is just a lid for my filter


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The top of my enclosure gets warms to the touch. I haven't had any problems. The box houses 2x55watt ahsupply kit.

If permitting, and fi you're really concerned about the heat, remove the acrylic sheet and see if that helps to dffuse the heat.

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I found that my 110 watt AHS lights were overheating the water, so I installed a 40 mm dia fan in the end of the canopy. It works. I don't have a glass or acrylic cover over the lights, but I know an acrylic one would warp badly from both the heat and the water vapor.


----------

